# Iris domestica



## Hakone (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Lanmark (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 12, 2011)

Pretty color!


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 12, 2011)

That's a very nice one, hakone!


----------



## Brian Monk (Jul 12, 2011)

We call them Toad Lilies. really pretty.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 12, 2011)

Stunning blooms! I love the color. I'm a sucker for a good orange...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2011)

Me, too!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice! It is in the Iris family, but not the Iris genus. It is Pardancanda norrisii. A hybrid genus. Mine aren't even started to bloom yet! 
http://www.perennialresource.com/encyclopedia/view/?plant=686


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 13, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> We call them Toad Lilies. really pretty.



i always called Tricyrtis toad lilies


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2011)

I think this is also knows as the blackberry lily because it's seeds are very black. Mine self sows like mad!


----------



## Hakone (Jul 16, 2011)

[/UR


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 16, 2011)

Great colour!!!!


----------

